# Do Wendy and Winston have mites?



## CBee (7 mo ago)

Hello ,
I noticed some dry bits on their Ceres and was wondering if this might be the start of mites? If so, is there an alternative to grabbing them and spot treating, I will do it but would hate to back track on our trust and progress as they are so new, and just settling in. 😔
Update: I just spoke to the person who I got them off and they have had one dose of ivermectin (spot on) approx 1 1/2 weeks ago - standard practice for all their birds. I will find out the dose tomorrow.


----------



## Budgie.Lover (7 mo ago)

Based on what I know it looks a bit like scaly face mites, but I could be wrong. Here is what I found on scaly face mites:

_Scaly face is caused by the tiny skin-burrowing mite Knemidokoptes pilae.It usually affects the bird’s cere and beak, but can also cause problems in the legs and vent area. The first sign of this problem will be constant scratching, the parakeet will rub itself on any object it can find. After this a crusty growth will appear on the cere, and the beak will become misshapen as the mites burrow inside. Initially some facial feathers may be lost, if this condition is untreated then you run the risk of the affected body parts actually dropping off, leading to sever handicap.

You need to step in before the problem becomes this extreme stage. A trip to the vet is necessary - the parakeet will be prescribed a medicated swab for treating the mites.
_


----------



## CBee (7 mo ago)

Hello, thanks! They don't rub, but they do scratch a bit, just when preening and not at night. Wendy seems a little more interested in her own feet, and will sometimes have a nibble seemingly out of nowhere...like she is irritated. Not sure if that's normal or if I am just being hyper vigilant now. They have recieved one dose of ivermectin spot on 1 1/2 weeks ago - this was a routine preventative dose that was given where I bought them - they do this to all their birds that come in (i.e. not because they thought they had mites). From what I have read they would be due in a few days for an additional treatment if they were indeed infected? Also keen to avoid any unnecessary treatment. Poor babies.


----------



## CBee (7 mo ago)

Hello all, Im still not confident with everything so sorry for the repeated posts. I spoke to the vet nurse today and after speaking to the vet she confirmed the birds had been treated (prophylactically) with spot on ivermectin on June 2. They then suggested a spray on treatment if I was concerned and indicated they had not heard that any other birds that came in had come down with mites? I am waiting for the vet to call me back. What do others think, does this really look like mites? should I take them in, or could I wait a bit? I just don't want to make unnecessary trips which will stress them.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

To me it looks like the cere could just be dry, do you have other closeup photos? Usually the flakiness has a yellowish or fuzzy appearance if it’s mites.


----------



## CBee (7 mo ago)

Thanks StarlingWings. I will aim to get some better photos in the light tomorrow.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with StarlingWings. I'm looking forward to seeing the additional pictures of their ceres/beaks when you get them.*


----------



## CBee (7 mo ago)

Hopefully these shots are better - I finally got some stills after much trying, they are very active today 😆. I also noticed a few more fluffy white feathers floating around today. Thanks so much!


----------



## obxdiva (Aug 11, 2020)

WOW nice closeups! What lovely birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Neither Winston nor Wendy look as though they have mites. Their beaks/ceres just seem dry.
You can use a tiny bit of Olive Oil on a Q-tip and rub it over the beaks/ceres to help moisturize them.
Just be sure you do not get the oil into their nares.*


----------



## CBee (7 mo ago)

Aww, thanks! they are so beautiful, and Wendy likes to watch the camera right back 😍, and thankyou FaeryBee, thats great news! I will try that once they are a bit more settled, and might invest in a humidifier.


----------

